# What languages do you read in and speak?



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well for me I speak/read in English.  This helps me in life to play video games, read books, and communicate with other fellows, I learned this AWESOME language when I was 4-5(lol don't call me stupid for learning it at an old age).  Well I use English for everything.  I knew how to read Hebrew(learned when I was 12-13) I never knew how to speak in it.  I now can't read for shit in Hebrew I forgot everything...  I know how to speak in Russian(learned it when I was 2)  I only use it at home to speak to my parents and my relatives(no video game is ever in russian) I learned how to read in Russian when I was 14(yep this year).  I took russian class for Foreign language this year because I already knew how to speak in it but not read in it.  I didn't take spanish because I suck at it major balls I took it last year....  So in all things:

English
Russian

Don't call my stupid because I learned English when I was 4-5...  I also understand Ukrainian if they speak is slowly.


----------



## haflore (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't read or speak English at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Would you teach it to me please?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> I can't read or speak English at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 bucks a hour.  Hit me up on AIM.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

English, that's it.  I understand a little bit of Welsh but can't speak it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

Forgot to say I also know British English...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Forgot to say I also know British English...



British English is just English.  You only prefix the English with a nationality when talking about other countries like America.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2010)

English, Uzbek and very little bit of French is spoken language.
English, Uzbek (in Russian , and Latin alphabet), and bit of French in written.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

English.
A bit of French. I do live in Canada.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> English, Uzbek and very little bit of French is spoken language.
> English, Uzbek (in Russian , and Latin alphabet), and bit of French in written.


How do you not know how to speak in Russian?  The teachers in Uzbekistan teach in Russian...

And Russian is not a alphabet.  I think you mean Cyrillic.


----------



## saxamo (Apr 23, 2010)

English and Spanish very fluently. I have a hot colombian girlfriend now.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 23, 2010)

English - Use it everyday duh!
Chinese (mandarin and cantonese) - Crappy at it.
Japanese - Crappy at it.

Why is this in EOF?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> English - Use it everyday duh!
> Chinese (mandarin and cantonese) - Crappy at it.
> Japanese - Crappy at it.
> 
> Why is this in EOF?


Its moved now lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

American English, British English, Some Caribbean Dialects and a fair amount of Spanish and a little Japanese.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

I understand Spanish perfectly (being a native of Mexico) but have some difficulty forming sentences in Spanish, orally or in writing. Its weird.

I took 3 years of French in high school, so I can understand some of it and write it too.

Being multilingual is a big benefit even if you don't travel because you can understand music and other media that is not in your language.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm very fluent in English since I grew up in the States.  I also can speak Chinese fluently by am mostly illiterate (I only know up to a first-graders level for reading and writing).  
Took three years of French in high school but I suppose I forgot everything.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people don't know what Cyrillic is so it is easier for everyone.  Also, I left the country when I was like 10 years old.  My parents taught me how to speak the language and write it.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm perfectly fluent in speaking and writing English and Spanish. I'm currently learning Latin, and plan to study French, Italian, and German. Maybe Japanese for the lulz.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

English! Know very little French and .00001% Chinese (chinese restaurant near where i live, chinese owners, I'm a regular so yeah o_o)

Uncle came from California and taught me at age 10, and i was interested so i studied a lot. I regret not learning more languages. =(

Knowing English, I can play VG's without waiting the Spanish version to come out though I wish I knew enough Japanese to watch anime/non-export games from Japan. ;O

English Pros:

Tourists (Springs Breakers) come and my manager pays me a bit more for translating
VG's


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

Sadly all the cat boy knows is English.
Although everyone I know thinks I know Japanese...to this very day I still don't understand why.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

English & Spanish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spanish is my native tongue. 

Learned English fairly quickly and I have no accent. I talk English fluently. Write English fluently.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2010)

English is my first one, but because I have to take a different language for school and because i am actually getting interested in it, I'm slowly ,but surely  learning  Spanish. 

To bad they do not teach Japanese tho 'cause I would have took that.

Edit: English use it for everything speaking related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Spanish just for fun.
Japanese so I do not have to wait for any translations


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 23, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Sadly all the cat boy knows is English.
> Although everyone I know thinks I know Japanese...to this very day I still don't understand why.


Maybe because the first thing I think of that is related to cat boy is Japan? (Well not I but others might)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that might be it, it might also be because I like to set things to Japanese or French once I memorized it, just to mess with people.
EDIT: Or maybe because I mostly watch Subbed anime over Dubbed anime


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you know russian?  My parents are also from Uzbekistan well to be exact Soviet Union.  But I was born in America and they taught me how to read and russian.  But my family isn't Uzbek they don't look like uzbeks(which kinda look chinese) we look more like russians.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, sorry for not being specific, when I say the language I mean Uzbek.  I don't know much Russian, however, Uzbek has a lot of Russian in it.  Also, what do you mean Chinese?  First of all, Kazakhs do look Asian because of the semi mongol background.  Since Kazakhs mixed with SOME Uzbeks, some Uzbeks look Asian.  Most Uzbek people look middle-eastern.  I remember someone on GBAtemp say that Uzbek people are ugly before, that's quite a generalization, most Russian dudes in Uzbekistan love the girls there, Like the girl in the video below:


----------



## azntiger (Apr 23, 2010)

My first language was English
Then as a child I started to learn Vietnamese [still in the process of learning it]
Pros:
I can swear at people and no one knows what im saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cons:
I dont really know


----------



## Advi (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm great with the King's English, but I know enough German to get by in an emergency.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2010)

I speak Croatian, English and German, and if you give me a few weeks I'll speak Italian (I studied it for 7 years but forgot most of what I'd learned... I might need some time to remember it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I understand (and can read in) the four mentioned, and also Slovenian, and since Romanic languages are all pretty similar I can get a vague idea of what's going on in French and Spanish, given enough time


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 23, 2010)

I can read and speak in English (can't call myself fluent though) and Hindi (coz i had to learn it throughout my school life and 2 years of college).. Had learned how to read and write & speak a little Korean last year (for a period of 3 months) and was able to read and write it until the course ended n i stopped pratising now can understand shit.. Can speak Nepali and 2 other dialects (I'm from the northeast of India where in my home state we have more than 16 different tribes) and since both my mom n dad's from different tribes i can understand and speak though not too fluently...


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am knowing very good english.
I also know Hindi and Kannada and I can understand Tamil.
I might be the only one knowing Indian Regiona languages here.
But I know there are 2 more Indians on this forum.
One is Arecus2000 and the other one was Hotzdevil or somethin.
There we're more but they left I think.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

speak,read and write English fluently.Irish semi fluently but can't read or write it.
Currently can speak a little bit of Japanese enough to have small conversations
but for now I'm relying on my fiancee to translate for me =P.


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 23, 2010)

Fluent in English (speaking, reading, listening and writing).  I'm also fluent in Japanese, though my writing skills leave much to be desired.  It's one thing to be able to read kanji, another to be able to write it.  I can probably read about 2,500 kanji (enough to understand just about everything I read), but I can only write a little over 1,000 kanji from memory.  

Being a 2nd-generation Filipino-American, I grew up in a household that speaks Ilocano and Tagalog, so I can understand a lot, but I can't really speak anymore.  I actually began speaking Ilocano before English, but I eventually forgot how to speak it.  I just recently got the Pimsleur Tagalog audio course, so I'm going to give that a try once I get the CDs transferred to my iPod.  

I can speak survival Spanish (studied it for 2 years in high school and I grew up in California where there's a lot of Spanish influence), and I'm eventually going to revisit it so that I can speak it better.  I also want to learn ASL because it will most likely be useful in my future career.


----------



## Domination (Apr 23, 2010)

English and Chinese.

Sometimes my English gets mixed up a little with American English(in writing)... Not really considered fluent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But considered one of the "okay" ones in my class. 

Chinese... Mediocre at the language, can understand it fairly well, average at using it for expressing myself, be it through written or verbal forms.

This opens my future development to the already developed U.S. and E.U. markets(and probably most of the world, since English is widely used) and the developing Chinese market. Hooray for bilingual education system.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

English and chinese

Took up a course during poly to learn japanese, so i guess just like syko, i know a little bit of japanese to carry a short conversation?

English - well, chatting on the forum has carried on slowing down the degeneration of my english standard.

Chinese - used to be pretty good at it, but thanks to lack of use, my chinese is a shadow of itself, but never the less, i think of myself as still alright(i hope)

edit: And Singlish - Our own unique brand of english created from mixing up english,chinese,malay,tamil, hokkien, cantonese and etc and @dommy: arent you proud to say you know some singlish as well?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 23, 2010)

French and English, spoken and written.
I lost my Spanish from non practicing.

English helps me at work (I'm an information desk), but I'm not fluent enough and I often don't find the good word. speaking is harder than writing.


I don't speak the regional language, but my sister learned our town language at school.
does other countries have their own Town/region dialect too ?
here the french one


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Spanish & English. Little French, Italian, Portuguese. Three words in Chinese, from my 2008 travel to Beijing.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 23, 2010)

Speak and write my native English language incorrectly. Speak and read a little Japanese have level 3 JLPT, can make basic conversation and read basic text. Being able to only read and understand 300 kanji doesn't help that much when it takes a knowledge of about 2000-3000 kanji to be able to read a newspaper in Japan.


----------



## khfreakau (Apr 23, 2010)

hummmm, I speak fluent English and Bulgarian, and in turn, can completely understand Macedonian. I can read and write no problems in English, I can read in Bulgarian and write if need be, but can only read Macedonian since i don't know the subtle differences between the two languages. I can also speak a little Japanese, enough to get around in Japan, as I found out in my recent trip there.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 23, 2010)

Italian (well, obviously!), English and uuh, maybe, German. Or so it was, some years ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, English helped me a lot in everything in life, that's why I started learning it at 4yo (mainly because I needed it to understand what to do on those games I played on my Amiga! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I find myself nowadays talking a strange mix of Italian and English (I use a lot of English expressions and way of sayings, only that I translate them to Italian. People give me strange looks all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Too bad my German is probably so rusty I can't even remember anything aside from the most basic things. Well, I can still read it pretty well


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 23, 2010)

About 98% English, 100% Filipino and uhh Jejetyping?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 23, 2010)

since im from sweden i ofc know swedish (o'really?)
and im about as good on english as swedish (some grama and spelling problem only)


----------



## pacha69 (Apr 23, 2010)

English - written / spoken
french - written / spoken
dutch - written / spoken
spanish - written / spoken
german - written poor / spoken poor


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 23, 2010)

Obviously English. I've been studying Japanese for about a year and a half, but only the grammar with only enough vocab to get a solid feel for the grammar I am learning. My theory is that if I know Japanese grammar like the back of my hand, it will be easier to learn vocabulary later, and not give me the false sense of knowledge if I know a slew of words but not how to use them.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 23, 2010)

Something I want to add :
French people tend to have more difficulties to learn foreign languages than stranger learning French (though, French is difficult).
French mind seems broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That, or we are just lazy and wait for other people to make the effort to adapt...


I think this is partly because French language is considered (by French government) so much "need to conserve it intact because old classical French writers used it", that TV, radio, all media have censorship on other languages. they don't have the right to broadcast a lot of foreign media, etc.
They even create weird French word to NOT use any other language word (ex. an informatics "bug" -> "bogue" which mean nothing but "sound alike and is no more english, so good !")
So children aren't used to other languages.

I know some Scandinavia countries have both their own languages and English, that's the best !


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Something I want to add :
> French people tend to have more difficulties to learn foreign languages than stranger learning French (though, French is difficult).
> French mind seems broken
> 
> ...



Yikes! And I thought I had a hard time trying to learn French  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I took it four five years in school, though I'd have to say the setting was chaotic at best. Still, I wish I remembered more of what I learned (couldn't have learned it that well though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) it's a pretty useful language in the US.


----------



## Raika (Apr 23, 2010)

I can speak English pretty well, and I can write it well too.
I know some Chinese, but let's just say that I'm a fucktard at it.
EDIT: I can speak a little Japanese that I picked up from watching anime, but not enough to have even a simple conversation. I have no idea how to read Japanese though.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 23, 2010)

I read/speak Dutch, english, german, french (well, those last 2, just a bit), and some coding languages


----------



## xMekux (Apr 23, 2010)

I Can Speak Chinese(Mandarin), Wenzhounese(Regional Chinese), Portuguese, English and Little French
I can write Portuguese English and a little frence only =/


----------



## SilentRevolt (Apr 23, 2010)

I can speak/read malay and English. my real language is Malay.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 23, 2010)

Swedish, Spanish and English fluently and I'm learning French in school. I may try to begin with learning Japanese some day.
Yes my languages help me, everyday actually.


----------



## perpetualskeptic (Apr 23, 2010)

I speak English (Native Speaker), Japanese (one of my majors in University), and a bit of Mandarin Chinese (My wife's native language [Edit: technically her native language is Shanghainese, a dialect of Wu Chinese])

My wife speaks English, Mandarin Chinese, Wu Chinese (you from around Shanghai, NekoKun?), and Japanese.

I play a few video games and watch some tv in Japanese.  Most of my TV and gaming is in English, though.  My wife and I talk in a combination of all three languages.  I use Chinese around town (live in Shanghai) and Japanese with my Japanese friends...crazy.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No, sorry for not being specific, when I say the language I mean Uzbek.  I don't know much Russian, however, Uzbek has a lot of Russian in it.  Also, what do you mean Chinese?  First of all, Kazakhs do look Asian because of the semi mongol background.  Since Kazakhs mixed with SOME Uzbeks, some Uzbeks look Asian.  Most Uzbek people look middle-eastern.  I remember someone on GBAtemp say that Uzbek people are ugly before, that's quite a generalization, most Russian dudes in Uzbekistan love the girls there, Like the girl in the video below:
> -snip


Which part off Uzbekistan are you from?


----------



## xMekux (Apr 23, 2010)

I From .... Zhejiang(Wenzou)


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a native Swedish speaker and can therefore speak/read/write Swedish fluently. Despite that I still prefer English where I'm to fluent-ish to a certain extent. I have no problems writing or reading English (although I sometimes have a hard time finding exactly the word I'm looking for) but when it comes to speaking it's slightly harder. If you really know me though you'd know that once you get me talking it's pretty damn hard to get me to shut up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Cyan said:
			
		

> I don't speak the regional language, but my sister learned our town language at school.
> does other countries have their own Town/region dialect too ?


I can kinda relate to the whole dialect thing. I'm originally from the northern part of Finland called Österbotten where there are a couple of minor variants of Swedish being spoken. However, I can not speak any of these dialects as I grew up in Sweden. However, I'm fully capable of understanding the dialect due to all my relatives speaking it and I tend to sometimes use specific words from said dialect that doesn't really fit with the general direction of "normal" Swedish.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 23, 2010)

English & Irish for me.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

English&Japanese. I only know a little japanese lol.


----------



## perpetualskeptic (Apr 24, 2010)

NekoKun, that's cool, I wonder how widely Wu Chinese is spread across China. (I could go look it up, but I"m lazy)


----------



## weiff (Apr 24, 2010)

I read English (native), German (used to know much more than I remember), and some French (mostly from websites I play some games on). I Speak English and again some German.


As for helping me in life? At times yes. If you know how to recognize words in multiple languages it can help you to see them in ones you do not know at all. Also it helps with sentence structure and giving you a sense that you are still learning something (at least marginally) helpful. 


If nothing else it has expanded you culturally.


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tashkent, but I was only born there, my father is from Samarkand and my mother is from Andijan, both had families moved to Tashkent to look for a better life.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

My first language is English which helps me daily. I know German, can’t really speak it but if it’s written down then I know it does, also I'm learning Japanese, most things I understand but it will probably be a lifelong learning process for both languages. German and Japanese don't really help me daily but it may be helpful in the future, you never know.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 24, 2010)

perpetualskeptic said:
			
		

> NekoKun, that's cool, I wonder how widely Wu Chinese is spread across China. (I could go look it up, but I"m lazy)



I think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 less than 2 provinces.


----------



## r3l4x (Apr 24, 2010)

Dutch (reading, writing, speaking)
English (reading, writing, speaking)
French (reading, and i can understand if they're talking to me)
German (reading, and i can speak it a little)
Japanese (reading, writing, speaking)
Korean (reading, writing)

Some less important ones:
Classical Japanese (reading) -> ridiculously hard and absolutely no fun
Classical Chinese (reading), but I've forgotten most of it


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 24, 2010)

My uncle is a interpreter for the FBI so I "borrow" his language books. Still too lazy to..yeah.

Speak, more so I understand but I guess I can speak:
English/Engrish/Old English (I hate Old English)
Mandarin Chinese (kinda)
Japanese/Moonspeak
Korean
Spanish
French
German (not much)
Random Philippine languages/dialects

Read, I don't care much for read:
English
Korean
Japanese
Spanish
French

All more so for "getting around town" purposes than recreational/leisure.


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Apr 24, 2010)

German  reading / speaking / writing
French reading / speaking / writing
English reading / speaking / writing

My first language is German...

I learn English for more than 7 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I can understand if someone is talking to me.

I learn French since 2009 and I learned very much in this time


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 24, 2010)

Croatian (Speak, understand, read) - My mom is Croatian and I live there now.
English (Speak, understand, read) - My dad is English.
French (Speak, understand, read) - Was born in France.
Italian (Understand, read) - Learning it at school.
Japanese ( Don't know a thing) - Will start learning it soon.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 24, 2010)

English (s/w) - grew up with it
Vietnamese (s/w)- grew up with it 
Chinese (s)- too many visits to dim sum/yum cha. 
japanese (s)- japanese friends/random conversations with japanese exchange students at uni wanting to get better at japanese. 
spanish (s/w) - 5 years of learning it didn't get me far......


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 24, 2010)

Dutch (reading, writing, speaking) grew up with it
English (reading, writing, speaking) grew up with it (father had a lot of english friends, learnt it from that)
German (reading, writing, speaking) taking classes since last year
French (reading, writing, speaking) taking classes for 3 years already

I can speak a lot of English accents and understand them as well.
Just lucky that I can understand languages very easely


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 24, 2010)

English and French.   English I use everyday, the French not so much.


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm learning ASL right now. It's really fun. I still have a long ways to go though.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2010)

I speak English and Chinese (Though my Chinese is in pretty bad shape)

I want to learn Japanese though


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 26, 2010)

Well

I learn Creole from Cabo Verde (Google it) which is a mix of Portuguese and African languages (not like the one from Haiti). That was when I was 2 or something like that. I was born in Cabo Verde by the way.

I moved to Belgium as my Dad became the ambassador of Cabo Verde when I was 4.

So since then all the way till I turned 15 I was going to school, playing games, and living life in French. I also had to learn Dutch but because of my dad's diplomatic status and me being from a foreign country already learning French as a second language, I had the choice not to learn it. Frankly I don't regret that choice and forgot all I knew about Dutch.

When I was 15~16 I moved down to the USA to live with my mom (my parents got divorced when I was 13).
and started learning English.

Since then (I'm 19) I've been switching around between French, English, and Portuguese (I forgot to mention it's the official language in Cabo Verde)


----------



## thaddius (Apr 26, 2010)

I can read, write and speak in English and French.

And I know how to tell my students what to do in Inuktitut. Mostly "stop", "get out" and "hurry up".


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 26, 2010)

English (read, write and speak very well  :-P)
German (read, write and speak)
Dutch (read, write and speak)
Latin (read well, write ok and speak well)


----------



## boof222 (Apr 26, 2010)

English: read write and speak
Japanese: learning to do all
Italian: can have a basic conversation and swear but i can neither read nor write it


----------



## Absynthe (Apr 26, 2010)

I can speak Italian (well, duh), I'm pretty fluent in English (I'd say about C2 level), some Latin, I can read French, and I've studied Japanese for the past three years (I'm self-taught though, so I'm not nearly fluent enough. I can read some 2-300 kanji). And yes, it helps me in my everyday life, since I can play more games and browse more sites. YAY


----------



## Quanno (Apr 26, 2010)

I speak Dutch (maybe obvious, looking at my flag) but I can speak english, German and French too.
German, english and French are required on my school.
I tried to do Spanish, but I sucked at it, so no Spanish


----------



## Beats (Apr 26, 2010)

My main language is english, but I also can speak and read Japanese. (Helps with the anime stuff.)


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a native English and French speaker (parents were native Italian and French-Canadian), and I picked up Japanese back when I started High School. I was tired of playing games in a language I didn't understand, so just for kicks I said I'd try learning at least how to read.

Nowadays I speak pretty fluent Japanese, and my wife is Japanese. I don't think I'm nearly good enough yet (you NEVER know enough Kanji!), but I've actually had people in Japan ask me if I was a half. That's really shocking...when I started learning I never thought it'd amount to anything. In fact, since I had learned by myself through books, I knew how to read Japanese (since that's what I wanted), but when I met my first Japanese friend a couple of years later, my speaking was HORRIBLE. I had never spoken in my life.

I shuffle between English and Japanese with my wife, use French with some of my friends (it is Quebec.) and I am in my third year of a Teaching English as a Second Language Bachelor's degree.

I can garble up some Italian and Spanish.

Next up: Chinese and Korean!

If I die speaking less than 8 languages, I'll be disappointed in myself.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 26, 2010)

I speak English normally, I can speak a little Spanish but I can't read it, I can speak a little French and can read a little too. I'm learning Japanese and I can read and write a little. Japanese is my main goal.


----------



## Conor (Apr 26, 2010)

I speak the English language fluently.
I speak French well enough, I learnt a little German so I have an okay knowledge of the language and I also speak Irish which I know quite well despite it being near-dead.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 26, 2010)

French is a lot more spoken/Learned than I thought !

@non european :
Is that a choice or a forced language at school ?
did you ever used it ? (travel, work ?)


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 27, 2010)

I live in Sweden, so I can speak Swedish of course. 
But I'm actually way better in English, even though i have *never* visited an English speaking country. I'm taking first language tests and all as well.
I also speak a bit Spanish from the lessons at school.
My real mother tongue language though is actually Arabic. I speak fairly well, but have a hard time reading it. I read pretty slowly, and I can't write made up sentences at all.

Yeah, so all four languages just came up during life, so I didn't actually "pick" them but they're the languages I'm going to use for a long while.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

(In no particular order English, Dutch, French, Latin (huh? wtf?), Japanese (not a lot of kanji though), C++. All fluent.


----------



## Law (Apr 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> (In no particular order English, Dutch, French, Latin (huh? wtf?), Japanese (not a lot of kanji though), C++. All fluent.



You speak C++?

Bet it takes a while for a conversation to get going, huh?


----------



## Hiz_95 (Apr 27, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> I am knowing very good english.
> I also know Hindi and Kannada and I can understand Tamil.
> I might be the only one knowing Indian Regiona languages here.
> But I know there are 2 more Indians on this forum.
> ...



I'm indian, my language is Gujarati, can understand the general gist of a conversation, but suck at speaking it.
I know english, this is my fourth year learning german and I learned Mandarin for 2 years but didn't choose it for one of my GCSE options because it didn't fit with other subjects I wanted to do more.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

I speak and read Dutch and English fluently, I can do German reasonably well, and just a little bit of French.
And I'm trying to learn Japanese.
None of this is very useful in my daily life, except for Dutch and English, which I use every day.


----------



## Golfman560 (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually Law its pretty easy, you just have to #include some people and then int main(){ and go from there.

Also I speak English and Spanish, can read both as well as C, C#, C++, Python, and Basic.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 28, 2010)

I speak English and Japanese fluently. I can also speak french alright and I can read Latin pretty good.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2010)

I speak english and irish fluently.


----------



## Davess (Apr 28, 2010)

I speak english and french, very well


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2010)

I can speak English fluently and only a small bit of Spanish. Spanish in my school sucks. They hire any retard who knows Spanish and English (not even good English at that), throw them into a classroom, and expect us to learn Spanish. And they don't teach it well at all. We bounce around from random topics, most of which don't even relate with the language, and every year we'll get a different teacher who teaches a different variation of Spanish (like Mexican Spanish, Puerto Rican Spanish, Spain Spanish, etc). So I've taken Spanish from kindergarten to here in 10th grade and don't even have a child's comprehension of the language. I could go get goddamn Rosetta Stone or whatever and probably learn the language myself.

I know a little bit of bork bork bork though


----------



## Anakir (Apr 28, 2010)

I can speak:

English
Chinese (cantonese)
French (basic)
Spanish (basic)
Vietnamese (bits here and there)

I can read:

English
Chinese (basic cantonese)
French (I just won't know what I'm reading about. I have to put the words I know together)
Spanish (same as French)
Vietnamese (same as French)

I can write:

English
Chinese (basic)
French (basic)
Spanish (basic)

I'm going to learn sign language in a year if that counts.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 29, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I'm going to learn sign language in a year if that counts.


Sure it count.
And I always think it's really bad thing that sign language is country dependent and not worldwide the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's already difficult to talk a new language, now people not talking have to learn both new language (written/sign) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it takes 3 years to learn it. I wish I could learn it too. Good luck.


----------



## Blade4474 (Apr 29, 2010)

I speak english as my first language and Japanese as my second(Basic).(I really want to go to Japan, have heard its awesome. Has anyone been to Japan?)


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 29, 2010)

I speak, write, read:
-Dutch
-English
-German

I really want to learn

Japanese (only speak)


----------

